# [font] polices asiatiques plus affichées (résolu)

## barul

Bonjour.

Voilà, j'ai pourtant comme souvenir que les polices asiatiques s'affichaient sur une de mes vieilles configurations, mais là ce n'est plus le cas. J'ai beau regarder toutes les options disponibles de fontconfig, je vois pas…

J'ai signalé le dossier ~/.fonts comme un dossier contenant des polices à l'aide d'un ~/.fonts.conf :

```
<fontconfig>

   <dir>/home/barul/.fonts</dir>

</fontconfig>
```

Là pas de problème, la police de ce dossier est bien prise en compte par le système. En revanche, je ne vois pas les polices asiatiques (par exemple celle du titre du sous forum chinois de forums.gentoo.org…

Merci d'avance pour l'aide, je ne vois pas quels fichiers je pourrais apporter en plus, si il en manque, je les rajouterai  :Smile: Last edited by barul on Tue Sep 27, 2011 12:42 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## GentooUser@Clubic

Quelles polices sont installés ? (qlist -I | grep media-fonts si tu as les portage-utils d'installés)

Que dit eselect fontconfig list ?

Ça le fait avec tous les users ? (sinon esaye de vider ton cache fontconfig ~/.fontconfig)

----------

## barul

Les fonts installées:

```
cyborg ~ $ qlist -I media-fonts/

media-fonts/corefonts

media-fonts/font-util

media-fonts/liberation-fonts

media-fonts/urw-fonts
```

eselect fontconfig list:

```
cyborg ~ $ eselect fontconfig list

Available fontconfig .conf files  ( * is enabled ):

  [1]   10-autohint.conf

  [2]   10-no-sub-pixel.conf

  [3]   10-sub-pixel-bgr.conf

  [4]   10-sub-pixel-rgb.conf

  [5]   10-sub-pixel-vbgr.conf

  [6]   10-sub-pixel-vrgb.conf

  [7]   10-unhinted.conf

  [8]   20-fix-globaladvance.conf *

  [9]   20-unhint-small-vera.conf *

  [10]  25-unhint-nonlatin.conf

  [11]  30-metric-aliases.conf *

  [12]  30-urw-aliases.conf *

  [13]  40-nonlatin.conf *

  [14]  45-latin.conf *

  [15]  49-sansserif.conf *

  [16]  50-user.conf *

  [17]  51-local.conf *

  [18]  60-latin.conf *

  [19]  60-liberation.conf *

  [20]  65-fonts-persian.conf *

  [21]  65-khmer.conf

  [22]  65-nonlatin.conf *

  [23]  69-unifont.conf *

  [24]  70-no-bitmaps.conf

  [25]  70-yes-bitmaps.conf

  [26]  80-delicious.conf *

  [27]  90-synthetic.conf *
```

Pour le cache, le vider ne change rien :-/

----------

## GentooUser@Clubic

Je trouve que tu as bien peu de polices installées ! Normalement y'en as bien plus que ça, ne serait-ce que parce que y'a les adobe-* en dépendance de Xorg (sauf si tu a utilisé l'useflag "minimal"), essaye déjà d'installer unifont, ça couvre 100% d'à peu près tout .

----------

## barul

En effet, l'installation d'unifont a résolu le problème, merci bien.

Je n'ai pas installé Xorg avec le USE minimal, j'ai uniquement installer xorg-server et xinit.

----------

